
A Prime Square - pavel_lishin
https://www.futilitycloset.com/2018/05/04/a-prime-square/
======
pavel_lishin
I wonder how you go about computing this in 1913.

I'm not even sure how I'd begin now, besides brute-forcing it. I guess you
know you can't have a run of too many large primes - since you'd "run out" of
sufficiently large numbers to make the rest of the rows or columns add up.

